# Meadow Creek (Roy)



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

Well the wife was out of town and had to take advantage of the weather. So the kids and I headed to breakfast and decided to drive by the pond to see what was going on. Several people there and I asked the kids if they wanted to go fishing and I instantly got a YES followed by a million questions.  I wasn't set up to fish open water yet so I had to run home and dig the stuff out and spool the reels. After about 20 minutes we jumped in the truck and back to the pond we went. I wasn't expecting much so I took little tackle and only one rod for me and a rod a piece for the kids. The are I was most interested in was full for a few minutes after we got there. I found a spot that we could setup without hindering the other anglers. Started casting and hit after hit! Stayed for a few hours but while we were there my daughter landed 3 I landed 10 and the boy...well he tried. We all had that many lost and probably in the range of 30-40 we just couldn't hook up with. Everything for us there is catch and release so I don't have any photos but today was crazy they were hitting everything! It was awesome because I saw countless kids landing fish one right after the other. Only saw about 7 total fish taken out of the pond and like always had a watchful eye to make sure that people weren't stocking the freezer. Looks like 2012 just may be a good year after all.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Hi Kenny.
Good to see that you were able to get out with the kids.
All of the Community Ponds were stocked within the past 2 weeks.
All the fish that were put into Meadow Creek are very small Rainbows.
I took my 7 year old Grandson there a few nights ago and he had a blast catching those little trout. Kids don't care how big a fish is as long as they are getting bites.

The DWR's stocking reports don't show that the Ponds have been stocked yet but all of them have.
I haven't read any reports form the SLC Ponds yet but I'm sure that are also well stocked right now.
This is a great time to get the kids out and have some fun.

I drove past Meadow Creek this morning. It was already so crowded that I didn't want to crowd in. Instead, I drove over to Syracuse Pond.
The fish are a little bit bigger over there and it's full of them.
There is also a lot more room for everyone.
I used the fly rod and in 4 hours caught over 30 fish.

I fished at Steeds Pond last night for about 2 hours and did very well there. They got stocked with some Brood Stock this week. Some of them can give you a real battle on a 4 weight fly rod.


----------



## KennyC (Apr 28, 2010)

That's great news Grandpa D. I may try and get the kids over there tomorrow. I have to help Brody move into his new place but I am sure once we are done he would be up to going over as well. I hope to see you out and about. Hey question. The sign at the ponds says that the youth fishing is Apr-May. Did they change it back or is it still Sept.?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

The Youth Fishing Club for Meadow Creek Pond will be held in August and September.
The sign hasn't been changed from last year yet.


----------



## nkunz (Sep 25, 2007)

I don't believe that the SL vallely ponds have been stocked yet. I fished Cove, Midas, Kidney, Sandy, Willow, and Millrace this morning starting at first light. I caught two each out of Midas and Kidney and saw three caught at Sandy. All were snits. I talked with the CO as I was leaving Millrace. He said that they will be stocked around April 1. I don't know why you guys up north rate earlier stockings than we do.


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

It is my understanding that the SLC area Ponds were also stocked.
More will be stocked in the next few weeks but there are Trout in the Ponds right now.
Better give the Ponds another try.


----------



## troutwhisperer (Jan 1, 2009)

I had a neighbor ask me the other day of a good place to take his son fishing close by, I suggested Meadow Creek . When he got there he told me it was combat fishing, so he didnt even stop and went to the Kaysville pond. It was fast & furious action for snits. I was at the Syracuse pond the other day and noticed the *%!%# devil birds are showing up already. hope this doesnt stop the stocking of trout here in N Utah soon. Hope that BIG brood stock trout that broke me off starts eating them.


----------



## deepwoodshunter2 (Jun 2, 2008)

is the pond in Syracuse also called jenson


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

deepwoodshunter2 said:


> is the pond in Syracuse also called jenson


Yes it is.


----------



## deepwoodshunter2 (Jun 2, 2008)

thank you


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> I drove past Meadow Creek this morning. It was already so crowded that I didn't want to crowd in. Instead, I drove over to Syracuse Pond.
> The fish are a little bit bigger over there and it's full of them.
> There is also a lot more room for everyone.
> I used the fly rod and in 4 hours caught over 30 fish.
> ...


Grandpa D,

Is the Syracuse pond still fishing well? What type of flies do you have the most success with at Syracuse? Are you just throwing regular wooley buggers? What color?

Thanks!!


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

Olive, Black and Brown Leaches in size 12 to 16 have been very good.With and without bead heads.
Black Zebra midges also produce.
Try fishing deep.[ 6' to 9']
Dead drift with an occasional line twitch works great.


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> Olive, Black and Brown Leaches in size 12 to 16 have been very good.With and without bead heads.
> Black Zebra midges also produce.
> Try fishing deep.[ 6' to 9']
> Dead drift with an occasional line twitch works great.


Thanks, Gramps!

You're the man! I'll give it a try


----------



## smoothie (Nov 21, 2011)

Grandpa D said:


> Olive, Black and Brown Leaches in size 12 to 16 have been very good.With and without bead heads.
> Black Zebra midges also produce.
> Try fishing deep.[ 6' to 9']
> Dead drift with an occasional line twitch works great.


I've never fished a community pond w/ a fly rod.

Do you strap on your waders and walk out into the water a little ways, or do you just fish completely from the shore?


----------



## Grandpa D (Sep 7, 2007)

You fish from the shore.
You can also fish from the dock at some of the ponds like Kaysville. Just watch where the back cast is going.
Roll casts are a great cast for tight places on the Ponds.
The biggest obstacle that I go up against, is people that walk behind me when I'm casting.
A lot of people don't know or understand fly fishing.
So far, I haven't caught anyone. YET!


----------

